# Olympia Prediction



## topolo (Oct 19, 2004)

I think this is the year that Jay gets it done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 19, 2004)

well, if the rumors are true you're probably right.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 19, 2004)

Ronnie!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

I predict there will be a bunch of drunk IM members at the Olympia


----------



## BritChick (Oct 19, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I predict there will be a bunch of drunk IM members at the Olympia



 Well I for one will be having at least 2 margaritas which should leave me completely smashed!!!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 20, 2004)

Mr. Olympia's Hall of Champions 
A run-down of all the Olmpia winners from 1965-today.  

*Mr. Olympia, Year-By-Year Recap*

Year Winner Location Total Prize Money 

1965 Larry Scott New York, United States --- 
1966 Larry Scott New York, United States $1,000 
1967 Sergio Oliva New York, United States $1,000 
1968 Sergio Oliva New York, United States $1,000 
1969 Sergio Oliva New York, United States $1,000 
1970 Arnold Schwarzenegger New York, United States $1,000 
1971 Arnold Schwarzenegger Paris, France $1,000 
1972 Arnold Schwarzenegger Essen, West Germany $1,000 
1973 Arnold Schwarzenegger New York, United States  
1974 Arnold Schwarzenegger New York, United States $1,000 
1975 Arnold Schwarzenegger Pretoria, South Africa  $2,500 
1976 Franco Columbu  Columbus, United States $5,000 
1977 Frank Zane Columbus, United States $13,000 
1978 Frank Zane Columbus, United States $26,000 
1979 Frank Zane Columbus, United States $50,000 
1980 Arnold Schwarzenegger Sydney, Australia $50,000 
1981 Franco Columbu Columbus, United States $50,000 
1982 Chris Dickerson London, England $50,000 
1983 Samir Bannout Munich, West Germany $50,000 
1984 Lee Haney New York, United States $100,000 
1985 Lee Haney Brussels, Belgium $100,000 
1986 Lee Haney Columbus, United States $120,000 
1987 Lee Haney Göteborg, Sweden $120,000 
1988 Lee Haney Los Angeles, United States $150,000 
1989 Lee Haney Rimini, Italy $170,000 
1990 Lee Haney Chicago, United States $200,000 
1991 Lee Haney Orlando, United States $250,000 
1992 Dorian Yates Helsinki, Finland $275,000 
1993 Dorian Yates Atlanta, United States $275,000 
1994 Dorian Yates Atlanta, United States $275,000 
1995 Dorian Yates Atlanta, United States $275,000 
1996 Dorian Yates Chicago, United States $275,000 
1997 Dorian Yates Long Beach, United States $300,000 
1998 Ronnie Coleman New York, United States $300,000 
1999 Ronnie Coleman Las Vegas, United States $311,000 
2000 Ronnie Coleman Las Vegas, United States $325,000 
2001 Ronnie Coleman Las Vegas, United States $351,000 
2002 Ronnie Coleman Las Vegas, United States $381,000 
2003 Ronnie Coleman Las Vegas, United States $404,000


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 20, 2004)

i still think Ronnie...


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 20, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i still think Ronnie...



word


----------



## Arnold (Oct 20, 2004)

If Ronnie looks the same as he did last year, sure, but who knows what he will look like the day of the show, what all other competitors will look like, and the impact that these "new rules" will have on the judging.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 20, 2004)

New rules???


----------



## Arnold (Oct 20, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> New rules???



http://www.2004olympia.com/news/1


----------



## gopro (Oct 20, 2004)

I don't think that even politics could wrest the title from Ronnie. He is on a whole nutha level.


----------



## topolo (Oct 20, 2004)

GP...............perhaps a friendly wager?


----------



## gopro (Oct 20, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> GP...............perhaps a friendly wager?



NAME IT! In fact, I don't think that Jay will even get second, but thats beside the point.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 20, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I don't think that even politics could wrest the title from Ronnie. He is on a whole nutha level.



it's hard to say, rumor has it the IFBB would like a Mr. O that "represents" the sport better.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> it's hard to say, rumor has it the IFBB would like a Mr. O that "represents" the sport better.



What does this mean?

I think RC will win.. he has to.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 20, 2004)

I did not say this, I just read it...what do you think it means?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 20, 2004)

Jay or Gunther!!!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I did not say this, I just read it...what do you think it means?



I know you didnt say 'it'.  But I am curious of your thoughts.  IMO it means that they want someone that is less of a "freak", or more "fit" or someshit.  But I can only guess


----------



## topolo (Oct 20, 2004)

If Ronnie wins I will send you BCAA's and Glutamine...........If Jay wins you send me some micellan mrp!!!!!!     





			
				gopro said:
			
		

> NAME IT! In fact, I don't think that Jay will even get second, but thats beside the point.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I know you didnt say 'it'.  But I am curious of your thoughts.  IMO it means that they want someone that is less of a "freak", or more "fit" or someshit.  But I can only guess



yes, and also someone well spoken, a different color...pure speculation.


----------



## mrguy (Oct 20, 2004)

I've got VIP seats and am pretty stoked about going! 

It's my first Olympia!!

It will be interesting to see how the new routine where competitors can go against others weak points play into the overall score.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 21, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yes, and also someone well spoken, a different color...pure speculation.


_Different color huh? Blue perhaps? _


----------



## ZECH (Oct 21, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> http://www.2004olympia.com/news/1


I still don't see where it says what the rules are?


----------



## gopro (Oct 21, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> If Ronnie wins I will send you BCAA's and Glutamine...........If Jay wins you send me some micellan mrp!!!!!!



DEAL!


----------



## topolo (Oct 21, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> DEAL!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I still don't see where it says what the rules are?



mostly speculation and rumor, pick up the latest MD mag.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2004)

RC's stomach makes me sick. I can't stand looking at that on such a muscular body.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2004)

did you know that the IFBB judges are "supposed" to penalize for GH gut?


----------



## GYM GURU (Oct 21, 2004)

I saw RONNIE last week & he looked Big as a MOFO. He is hard as nails. I spoke to his message therapist, ANGELA, & she said he is lean, cut & hard all over. 
My prediction is RONNIE all the way. 
I predict DENNIS JAMES will take second, JAY CUTLER 3rd, DEXTER JACKSON 4th, CHRIS CORMIER 5th, MARCUS RUHL 6th,  GUNTER 7th,  GUSTAVO BADELL 8, VIctor MARTINEZ (if he qualies) 9th,  AHMAD HAIDAR 10th, ALEX FEDOROV 11th, Richard Jones 11th,  12th, Johnnie Jackson 13th.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2004)

GYM GURU said:
			
		

> I saw RONNIE last week & he looked Big as a MOFO. He is hard as nails. I spoke to his message therapist, ANGELA, & she said he is lean, cut & hard all over.
> My prediction is RONNIE all the way.
> I predict DENNIS JAMES will take second, JAY CUTLER 3rd, DEXTER JACKSON 4th, CHRIS CORMIER 5th, MARCUS RUHL 6th,  GUNTER 7th,  GUSTAVO BADELL 8, VIctor MARTINEZ (if he qualies) 9th,  AHMAD HAIDAR 10th, ALEX FEDOROV 11th, Richard Jones 11th,  12th, Johnnie Jackson 13th.



don't you think you at least need to see them on stage in the line-up before you can place them all out like this? who the hell knows how they will all look on game day.


----------



## gopro (Oct 22, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> don't you think you at least need to see them on stage in the line-up before you can place them all out like this? who the hell knows how they will all look on game day.



Thats why they are called "predictions" Robert


----------



## ZECH (Oct 22, 2004)

Last year Ronnie weighed in @ 286. Rumors this year is @ 3 weeks out, Ronnie is 305!!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 22, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Thats why they are called "predictions" Robert



True, I guess what I meant is in a football game we have seen the team play in preseason, we know the coach and players, etc. so we can easily say we think X team has a stronger offense than the Y team, blah, blah, blah, 

but in bodybuilding it's a bit different cause we have not seen Ronnie since the last Olympia, since that is the only show he competes in, and unlike athletic ability, the shape that a bodybuilder might come into a show can vary dramitically each year, or even each show. Based on diet, drugs, amount of water their holding, etc., plus we do not know the type of gains any one of them might have made, or even lost, in the last year.

It is true that based on past performance we can assume that the top ten competitors will look about the same this year as they did last year and make a "prediction" based on that, but until you actually see the lineup I think it's a difficult prediction to try and make.


----------



## gopro (Oct 22, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> True, I guess what I meant is in a football game we have seen the team play in preseason, we know the coach and players, etc. so we can easily say we think X team has a stronger offense than the Y team, blah, blah, blah,
> 
> but in bodybuilding it's a bit different cause we have not seen Ronnie since the last Olympia, since that is the only show he competes in, and unlike athletic ability, the shape that a bodybuilder might come into a show can vary dramitically each year, or even each show. Based on diet, drugs, amount of water their holding, etc., plus we do not know the type of gains any one of them might have made, or even lost, in the last year.
> 
> It is true that based on past performance we can assume that the top ten competitors will look about the same this year as they did last year and make a "prediction" based on that, but until you actually see the lineup I think it's a difficult prediction to try and make.



Predicting anything is difficult, even when on paper everything seems obvious...who could have predicted the Yankees would blow a 3-0 lead? I will only predict one thing about the O...Ronnie will make everyone fight for second place.


----------



## topolo (Oct 22, 2004)

GYM GURU said:
			
		

> I saw RONNIE last week & he looked Big as a MOFO. He is hard as nails. I spoke to his message therapist, ANGELA, & she said he is lean, cut & hard all over.





Did you have sex with him?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> did you know that the IFBB judges are "supposed" to penalize for GH gut?


I didn't know that. I would think he'd get some major penalties for that. GH gut aside he's amazing, but I can't get past the gut.


----------



## topolo (Oct 22, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Predicting anything is difficult, even when on paper everything seems obvious...who could have predicted the Yankees would blow a 3-0 lead? I will only predict one thing about the O...Ronnie will make everyone fight for second place.



GP, I can predict I will be stocking up on Micellan soon.


----------



## gopro (Oct 22, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> GP, I can predict I will be stocking up on Micellan soon.



Hmmm, I predict you will stock up on Micellean, not Micellan. What is that, a cheap knockoff?


----------



## topolo (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## gopro (Oct 25, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

>


----------

